# so cali COAST club April 5th, 2009 1PM Guest Speaker Barbie



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

Our April Guest Speaker will be Barbie Speaking on Catfish and Plecostomus

April 5th, 2009

1 PM

COSTA MESA NEIGHBORHOOD COMMUNITY CENTER,
1845 Park Avenue, Costa Mesa



Barbie is an avid hobbyist with a very understanding husband! They currently maintain about 1600 gallons of water in 28 tanks at home, as well as 2600 gallons in their Spokane Valley, Washington store called Aquarium Solutions.
Barbie breeds and raises many rare plecos. She also keeps Tanganyikan cichlids, planted tanks, and a few reef tanks.
Rumor has it that she raises Zebra Plecos and that she's bringing several catfish and other fish for our auction...better make it or you'll never know!

Guests are always welcome!

http://www.coastfishclub.com/

there will be a auction after the presentation.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

To say that Barbie is an avid hobbyist...is a HUGE understatement. She is moderator at http://planetcatfish.com ... has her own site at http://fishaholics.org ... and has bent over backwards to help other fish people with thier breeding programs. (including me) If you are anywhere near the Costa Mesa area, it's definetely worth the drive to hear Barbie speak. I highly recommend making it to this one!
Rich


----------

